# Chips or Chunks?



## jaye220 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sure this has been asked a million times but a quick search didn't bring up any results.  I'm new to this game with only one smoke under my belt...did a couple of chickens with cherry chips and it worked great.

Anyway, I'm looking to buy more wood for my GOSM Big Block and was hoping for some opinions.  I plan on smoking all of the standard stuff: ribs, pork butt, brisket, chicken, etc. and was wondering whether chips or chunks are usually better.

Thanks in advance for the responses.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 12, 2008)

For your type of smoker most people prefer chunks. Don't need to replace them as often. I have a CCSV which is similar to the GOSM and I always used chunks.


----------



## ddave (Jun 12, 2008)

I like chunks better.

Need to find a good source though.  The couple of bags of "chunks" I bought was about 1/2 good size chunks, 1/4 smallish chunks and 1/4 chips and sawdust.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 12, 2008)

Same as Dave for me. Agree on variability of bagged chunks, too.


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 12, 2008)

I like to use a combination of Hickory, Oak and Cherry. The only Oak I can find is bagged chunks from WalWorld. The cherry and oak are logs which I split off into sticks. I use equal parts by weight.

The one competition secret I will give you is to remove the bark.

-rob


----------



## meowey (Jun 12, 2008)

I prefer to use chunks in my GOSM.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 12, 2008)

I use both chips and chunks in the gosm. Prefer the chunks. In the smoke house I use only larger chunks.


----------

